# personal (work)gear bag?



## troymclure (May 14, 2013)

i know many in the industry have a trunk/truck bag and what not.

but do you have a personal bag of medical equipment (pulseox, stethescope, bp cuff, etc...) you carry with you at/to work? 

what is in it? what size/kind of bag?


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

I know this has come up a few other places, but I carry absolutely nothing in my car or on my person. Anything I come across when I'm off duty receives a cell phone call to 911, compressions only if needed, and possibly someone to wait with them if they're alone and dependent on the situation. Not that I really expect to ever do this when I'm not working, but I suppose I would also help with severe hemorrhage control if necessary. There really aren't that many things I would need to or want to get involved with when I'm off duty.


----------



## troymclure (May 14, 2013)

i meant on duty.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 14, 2013)

An ACU assault pack (small ruck) with protocol book, charger, psersonal tylenol, tablet, lunch.


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2013)

I work 12 hour shifts, but my backpack is set up to get me through a 24 hour shift (in case I pick up the back half). 

It has personal hygiene items, some snacks, a water bottle, phone charger, headphones, and some various things for entertainment (deck of cards, MacBook). It also carries some additional company-provided PPE (Tyvek suit) that we don't normally carry on the trucks (just in case) I also keep my Littmann around the bag as well. It has some misc stuff like a protocol book, extra pens, and markers. 

That's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure theres a little more in there.


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

My bad. In that case, I carry a backpack with a water bottle, my iPad, a book, phone charger, glasses, toothbrush and toothpaste, my contacts case, and headphones. Only 12 hour shifts here, but I also carry an extra uniform with all my turnout gear, stethoscope and such in another bag that goes on the truck.


----------



## Tigger (May 14, 2013)

troymclure said:


> i know many in the industry have a trunk/truck bag and what not.
> 
> but do you have a personal bag of medical equipment (pulseox, stethescope, bp cuff, etc...) you carry with you at/to work?
> 
> what is in it? what size/kind of bag?



Probably no need to carry a pulse ox or BP cuff. Your company will provide those items (though not everywhere allows EMTs to monitor pulse oximetry so you wouldn't one then). 

When I worked SSM I had an old Dakine ski pack that I kept all my crap in. Chargers, book, magazine, Littmann, flashlight, leatherman, coat, shears, all that stuff. 

Now that I have a station to work out of, I just leave my steth, mints, and ANSI jacket in the ambulance. Some of the fulltimers got a pro deal on a sweet Mountainsmith lumbar pack that they'll keep their personal gear in the ambulance in. When we get backcountry calls they can put the narcs and some other small ALS stuff not in our backcountry pack when we go for a hike/ATV ride.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2013)

I carry all kinds of crap to the station. Either my laptop or a tablet for working on homework, snacks, Kureig K-cups, my glasses, an extra uniform... It seems like the more stuff I bring, planning to get projects finished, the busier the day is. :/ Never fails.

In the truck it's a turnout gear bag with extrication gear and helmet, my stethoscope and me.


----------



## shfd739 (May 14, 2013)

I don't carry too much. 

Normally use an REI messenger bag. Has a coozie (ERs have free canned drinks), phone/iPad charger,iPad USB cord as a backup charger,hat, stethoscope,iPad,some magazines,couple reference guides, various OTC meds,extra pens, headphones,water bottle. 

If I bring food then Ill have a small lunch bag with food stuffs. 

I live 3/4 mile from the station so a spare uniform is at home.


----------



## troymclure (May 15, 2013)

we were talking to some of the nremt practical proctors afterwords, it seemed like most of them had their own personal medical/trauma kit they hauled with them, even in their ambulance.


----------



## HotelCo (May 15, 2013)

troymclure said:


> we were talking to some of the nremt practical proctors afterwords, it seemed like most of them had their own personal medical/trauma kit they hauled with them, even in their ambulance.



Could be a regional/service thing. I've never heard of anything like that around my area though.


----------



## chaz90 (May 15, 2013)

From the places I've seen, there would never be a need for that. Perhaps some volunteer departments do this if they respond POV, but I can't imagine it otherwise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2013)

I worked for a service where Is and Ps were issued a personal Thomas Pack ALS bag. It was an IV set up, some front line drugs and a couple other odds and ends. You carried it on the ambulance and most guys just slung it in the trunk of their car after work.


----------



## Bullets (May 15, 2013)

I carry personal stuff, including my stethoscope, flashlight, batteries, phone charger, auxiliary phone battery, personal meds like ibuprofen Dayquil, and other odds and ends. Keep it in a bag from LA police gear


----------



## wanderingmedic (May 15, 2013)

I carry a small bag with my ipad (or computer), charger, steth, advil (for myself), a small pillow, extra shirt, some snacks, and hand sanitizer. In the past I carried a lunchbag when I was a vegetarian.


----------



## Arovetli (May 15, 2013)

Aside from personal stuff and lucky charms,

I have a couple of tourniquets in the bag (none issued at service) and I have a stash of good IV catheters for when they screw up and order the angiocaths or other safety style catheters that are the size of a ballistic missile.

I have a few essential odds and ends squirreled away, though this is mostly from being traumatized early on by working for a small private service that frequently ran out of supplies.


----------



## Milla3P (May 15, 2013)

My "work gear" bag is a reinforced cooler and generally contains the following:
Second breakfast, usually cheese grits (I like them the same way Britney does, with Velveeta)
A 1qt glass bottle of homemade iced coffee. 
Early lunch, usually a PB&J
Second lunch, a cold cut Sammich and a tuppy of cottage cheese (low fat) with sunflower seeds and Romano. 
At least 2 (REAL) fruit snacks. 
Early dinner, yesterday's leftovers
Late dinner, frozen homemade soup. 


I also drape my stethoscope around the strap so I don't forget it in the morning. 


Any and ALL medical equipment, from 2x2s to 4.2% Bicarb to pneumo kits to all PPE is provided by my employer. 

I also leave my uniform at the station for my whole tour and generally roll in slippers and a bathrobe to the station. 

I'm pretty classy.


----------



## Trashtruck (May 15, 2013)

milla3p said:


> i also leave my uniform at the station for my whole tour



ewwwwwww!!!


----------



## VFlutter (May 15, 2013)

TimBuk2 messeger bag


----------



## Milla3P (May 16, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> ewwwwwww!!!



Should of said uniforms. With an "S"


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2013)

I carry a backpack with odds and ends. GPS, chargers, pens, aleve. My old run box (for when computer fails). Safety vest and bp cuff (for when one inevitably fails or cant find a vest). And a copu of the protocols.


----------

